# Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee



## derporto (23. März 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

seit Langem geistert mir im Kopf herum, einen Thread dieser Art aufzumachen, auch aus grundeigenem Interesse. Da es immer wieder Arten in unseren Küstengewässern gibt, welche wir nícht erwarten, über deren Fang wir uns aufgrund seiner Seltenheit besonders freuen oder uns schlicht wundern, soll das hier das ultimative Kompendium über die in unseren Gewässern fangbaren Fischarten werden. 

Beschränkt werden soll sich hier ausdrücklich nicht nur auf die vom Boot gefangenen und fangbaren-, sondern generell auf alle Fischarten, die ihr bereits in unseren Küstengewässern,also der Nord -und Ostsee gefangen habt. Gerne darf hier auch eine Angabe über Köder- und Ort erfolgen. Selbstverständlich darf und soll auch über das Auftreten/Verschwinden von Arten diskutiert werden, welche vielleicht früher noch fangbar waren oder mittlerweile fangbar sind und wo. Habt ihr vielleicht sogar Zielfische, die nicht ins übliche Raster passen? Wie fang ihr diese? Welche Methoden wendet ihr an und was ist euer Antrieb Fischarten nachzustellen, welche vielleicht nicht alltäglich sind.

Ich werde hier im Anfangspost eine Liste erstellen, die ich mit jedem Post erweitern werde. 

Woher kommt mein Antrieb hierzu mag sich Mancher fragen: Ich persönlich freue mich einfach jedes Mal tierisch über ungewöhnliche Fänge, respektive Fischarten, die vielleicht nicht alltäglich sind oder deren Fang generell ein seltenes Ereignis darstellt. Auch interessieren mich, welche Fischarten hier an unseren Küsten schonmal fangbar waren, da ich einige recht alte Angelbücher- und Zeitschriften besitze, in denen lebhaft der Fang von z.B. Hundshaien, Seezungen, Seehasen, Glattrochen, Pollack oder sogar Thunfischen in unseren Gewässern diskutiert wird. Die dortigen Ausführungen machen mich Neugierig und haben ein intensives Interesse in mir ausgelöst. 

So werde ich dieses Jahr das erste Mal intensiv versuchen, Seezunge und Wolfsbarsch zu fangen.

Dieser Thread also soll zeigen: Was ist möglich, womit kann ich als deutscher Küstenangler rechnen, was ist schlichtweg eine Sensation. Eingrenzen möchte ich das Ganze hierbei auf unsere deutschen Küsten sowie die Küsten von Dänemark und den Niederlanden. Beginnen möchte ich hier nun auch mit meiner bescheidenen Liste an bisher gefangenen Arten in unseren salzigen Gewässern:

- Dorsch (O)
- Wittling (O)
- Kliesche (O)
- Flunder (O)
- Scholle (O)
- Seeskorpion (O)
- Hornhecht (O)
- Hering (O)
- Makrele (N/O)
- Stint (N)
- Steinbutt (O)
- Roter Knurrhahn (N)
- Aalmutter (O)
- Aal (O)
- Meerforelle (O)
- Stockmakrele (N)
- Franzosendorsch (N)
__________________________

- Wolfsbarsch (User J. Breithardt-N-)
- Lippfisch (User J. Breithardt-N-)
- Lachs (User J. Breithardt-N/O-)
- Sandaal (User Dorschwilli 306-O-; Jacky Fan-N-)
- Grundel (User Jacky Fan-N-)
- Meeräsche (User Jacky Fan-N-)
- Froschdorsch (User Jacky Fan-N-)
- Ostseeschnäpel (O)
- Seezunge (User D1985-N-, Fish&Chips-O-)
- Grauer Knurrhahn (User D1985-N-)
- Barsch (User FrankyD-O-)
- Hecht (User Stipfel-O-)
- Petermännchen (User Karsten01-N/O-)


Ich freue mich auf eure Erfahrungen und regen Diskussionen!

Petri Heil

Dennis

PS: In der Liste werde ich der Übersicht halber Nordsee mit "N" und Ostsee mit "O" abkürzen. 

PPS: In die Liste werden Fischarten aufgenommen, die von AB-Usern oder ihnen Nahestehenden gefangen wurden. Auch Fische deren Fang mit der Rute nachweislich duch einen alten Thread oder einen Zeitungsartikel belegbar sind. Zufallsfänge von Berufsfischern oder tot angespülte Fische möchte ich hier mal ausklammern.


----------



## Jose (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

wenn ihr hier was gutes baut, tacker ich das 'oben' fest.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Ich ergänze mal um den Wolfsbarsch (Nordsee)

Lippfisch (Nordsee)

Lachs (Nordsee/Ostsee)


----------



## derporto (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich ergänze mal um den Wolfsbarsch (Nordsee)
> 
> Lippfisch (Nordsee)
> 
> Lachs (Nordsee/Ostsee)


 
Das interessiert mich doch schonmal sehr! Der Wolfsbarsch scheint ja seit einigen Jahren tatsächlich gezielt und auch in guten Größen insbesondere von unseren ostfriesischen Inseln fangbar zu sein. Ich werde dieses Jahr z.B. im Juli definitiv eine Woche auf Baltrum verbringen um ihm gezielt nachzustellen.

Und Lippfische: Wo und wie hast du sie gefangen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

makrelen und sandaale(ostsee)


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



derporto schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich doch schonmal sehr! Der Wolfsbarsch scheint ja seit einigen Jahren tatsächlich gezielt und auch in guten Größen insbesondere von unseren ostfriesischen Inseln fangbar zu sein. Ich werde dieses Jahr z.B. im Juli definitiv eine Woche auf Baltrum verbringen um ihm gezielt nachzustellen.
> 
> Und Lippfische: Wo und wie hast* du* sie gefangen?


 

Nicht ich selbst, sondern Boardie "LAC" in Westjütland.:m
Dazu hehören noch div. Haiarten und Rochen im Bereich Friesische Inseln und Helgoland.

Die Wolfsbarsche stammten aus der Oosterschelde,


----------



## Jacky Fan (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Meeräsche hätt ich noch anzubieten
Desweiteren werden bei uns im Hafenbereich vermehrt Grundeln gefangen.
Auch hatte ich schon mal einen Froschdorsch am Haken.
Tobiasfische finden wir häufig beim Wattis buddeln


----------



## derporto (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nicht ich selbst, sondern Boardie "LAC" in Westjütland.:m
> Dazu hehören noch div. Haiarten und Rochen im Bereich Friesische Inseln und Helgoland.
> 
> Die Wolfsbarsche stammten aus der Oosterschelde,


 
Auf genau solche Angaben möchte ich hinaus 
Vielleicht meldet sich LAC ja hier auch nochmal mit genauen Angaben zu Wort.

Auch würde mich hier insbesondere zu den Haiarten und Rochen interessieren, wann die Fänge passierten und mit welchen Methoden/Ködern. 

Helgoland steht nämlich auch ziemlich weit oben in meiner Liste.


----------



## derporto (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Meeräsche hätt ich noch anzubieten


 
Habe ich bisher lediglich im Mittelmeer gefangen. In Häfen auf Brotflocke. Leider ungenießbar! Unsere deutschen Kameraden sollen ja ein Gaumenschmauß sein. 

Nord- oder Ostsee?


----------



## spike999 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

mein kumpel hatte letztes jahr nen schnäpel in den boddengewässern


----------



## Stulle (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Seehasen soll es noch geben, auch wenn ich noch nie einen bekommen hab


----------



## derporto (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



Stulle schrieb:


> Seehasen soll es noch geben, auch wenn ich noch nie einen bekommen hab


 
Habe in alter Lektüre gelesen, dass Sie früher vor der Schleimündung in großen Mengen vorkamen. Sie werden ja seitens der Fischer immernoch gefangen um uns den "Deutschen Kaviar" zu liefern. Von unseren Ruten scheinen sie sich hingegen fernzuhalten.

Vielleicht hat schonmal jemand einen mit der Rute gefangen?


----------



## Jacky Fan (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Meeräschen hab ich schon bei uns in der Nordsee gefangen.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Es gab hier irgendwo einen Thread, wo jemand einen Conger von einem
deutschen Ostseestrand aus gefangen hat (mit der Hand), aber der Meinung war einen kapitalen Aal erwischt zu haben!
Der Fisch war 1,45m!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120366

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120616



Jürgen


----------



## derporto (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es gab hier irgendwo einen Thread, wo jemand einen Conger von einem
> deutschen Ostseestrand aus gefangen hat (mit der Hand), aber der Meinung war einen kapitalen Aal erwischt zu haben!
> Der Fisch war 1,45m!
> 
> ...


 
Habe die Meldung damals auch am Rande mitverfolgt. Scheint tatsächlich selten aber doch regelmäßig mal vorzukommen. Kenne aber niemanden, der tatsächlich mal einen mit der Rute erwischt hat. Zumindest nicht in unseren Gewässern. In der Nordsee dürfte es ihn häufiger geben. 

Dürfte dort doch prinzipiell auch zumindest mal als gelegentlicher Beifang beim Wrackangeln erbeutet werden? Weiß jemand Genaueres?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Dann hätte ich da noch Schwertfisch im Kattegatt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-163774.html

und noch einen Heringshai in Meckpomm:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-132123.html

hier noch ein Mondfisch vor Sasnitz:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...-fangen-mondfisch-in-der-ostsee-a-867298.html

einen Seeteufel aus der Ostsee habe ich auch noch gefunden, leider lassen sich die links
in den Archivbeiträgen nicht mehr öffnen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-65805.html

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Schon gefangen in der Nordsee (Cuxhaven):

Seezunge
Flunder
Kliesche
Scholle
Dorsch
Wittling
Seeskorpion
Knurrhahn (grau)
Stint
Wolfsbarsch
Stöcker
Makrele
Hornhecht
Hering
Aal
Aalmutter

Schon mal gesehen:

Meeräsche


----------



## derporto (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



D1985 schrieb:


> Schon gefangen in der Nordsee (Cuxhaven):
> 
> Seezunge
> Flunder
> ...


 
Beachtliche Palette! Und wieder mal ein Indiz dafür, dass unsere Nordsee durchaus anglerisch unterschätzt wird. 

Grauer Knurrhahn und Seezunge waren Einzelfänge?Oder kommt das bei euch regelmäßig vor? Unabhängig davon: Hast du diese Fischarten bei euch im Hafen gefangen auf Watti?

Achso, kleiner Nachtrag zum Eingangspost: Ich werde Fischarten in die Liste aufnehmen, die von einem AB-User oder einem ihm Nahestehenden gefangen wurden, oder deren Fang mit der Rute durch einen alten Thread oder Zeitungsartikel belegbar sind. Zufallsfänge von Berufsfischern oder tot angespülte Fische möchte ich erstmal ausklammern. Aber trotzdem natürlich immer gerne her mit solchen Infos! Ist trotzdem interessant, siehe letzter Post von Jürgen (Taxidermist)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Ja waren eher Zufallsfänge. Hatte von beiden Arten nur je 2 Stück und das ist schon ein paar Jahre her. Habe die auf Wattwurm in der Schleuse gefangen. Hätten vielleicht noch ein paar mehr sein können, bin aber nur ein paar Tage / Wochen im Jahr da zum angeln.


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Barsch(o)


----------



## N00blikE05 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Den roten Knurrhahn gibts auch . Als ich 14 war beim Pilken per Zufall an den Haken bekommen


----------



## derporto (24. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Den roten Knurrhahn gibts auch . Als ich 14 war beim Pilken per Zufall an den Haken bekommen


 
Ging mir ähnlich. Habe damals einen Roten auf Makrelenpaternoster gefangen. Von Norderney aus, auf der MS Seepferdchen, Gott hab sie selig. Dürfte um 1996 rum gewesen sein.

War ein Gaumenschmauß!


----------



## derporto (25. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Ich würde mich hier auch weiterhin auf eure Antworten freuen um unsere Liste weiter zu füllen.

Und aus gegebenem Anlass: Dieses Jahr werde ich, wie schon erwähnt, das Angeln in unserer Nordsee wiederentdecken. Als Kind und Jugendlicher habe ich viel in der Nordsee, vorallem auf Norderney, in Cuxhaven, Büsum, Sankt Peter Ording und auf Sylt gefischt. War eine spannende Angelei, zumal die Palette der zu fangenden Fischarten wirklich groß war.

Dieses Jahr plane ich zwei reine Angelurlaube auf Baltrum und auf Helgoland, abgesehen von den obligatorischen Ostseetrips.

Gerade auf Helgoland bin ich extrem gespannt. In alter Angellektüre wird der Fang von Hundshai, Dornhai, Seezunge, Pollack, Köhler, Glatt- und Nagelrochen und Thunfischen beschrieben.

Hat diesbezüglich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Helgoland gesammelt? Vetl. LAC, dem ja nachgesagt wird, dort schon diverse Haiarten sowie Rochen gefangen zu haben?


----------



## Stipfel (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Auch  noch einen "ausergewöhnlichen" ... -> Hecht, Ostsee vor Kborn


----------



## derporto (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



Stipfel schrieb:


> Auch noch einen "ausergewöhnlichen" ... -> Hecht, Ostsee vor Kborn


 
Ist eingetragen.

Wie hast du ihn gefangen? Beim MeFo-Fischen mit Blinker? Ich nehme an, ich würde recht blöd gucken, wenn ich bei euch am Stadtstrand am Blinkern wäre und mir anstatt MeFo, Dorsch oder Horni ein schöner Hecht auf den Köder knallt. 

Petri!


----------



## Stulle (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

auch wenns oftopic ist ich hab mal im winter beim winkelpicker angeln ein maßigen hecht dran gehabt |bigeyes


----------



## derporto (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



Stulle schrieb:


> auch wenns oftopic ist ich hab mal im winter beim winkelpicker angeln ein maßigen hecht dran gehabt |bigeyes


 
aufs berühmte Maiskorn?


----------



## Stulle (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



derporto schrieb:


> aufs berühmte Maiskorn?



ne auf made. schnur und Haken haben sich um die schwanzflosse gelegt |bigeyes


----------



## Karsten01 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Petermännchen O/N |evil:.

Deswegen, immer schön auf der Hut sein!


----------



## Fish&Chips (31. März 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Wir hatten mal zwischen 1990-93 eine Seezunge im Hafenbecken von Frederikshavn (DK) in der Ostsee gefangen.


----------



## derporto (1. April 2013)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Petermännchen O/N |evil:.
> 
> Deswegen, immer schön auf der Hut sein!


 
Frohe Ostern allerseits, besser spät als nie.

Liste ist aktualisiert.

Was mich aber hier -wie immer- auch interessieren würde sind Köder und Ort. Petermännchen in der Ostsee sind wahrlich recht selten. Was mich weiterhin interessiert: Hat schonmal jemand eins in unserer Nordsee beim Brandeln gefangen? Mancherorts scheinen sie sich gut vermehrt zu haben, bzw. konstanter einzuwandern. Über Infos hierzu würde ich mich auch freuen.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## nikobellic1887 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Petetmannchen & selten ? Fange beim buttangeln vor kiel fast jedes mal welche als beifang auf Watti. Der Handschuh gehoert schon zum Inventar 

Ferner Gabs schon mal nen85er zander auf offener Ostsee vor Kiel auf Gummi. Da hatten wir nicht schlecht gestaunt, mir immernoch ein raetsel wie der da landen konnte. Da er selbst in der Schwentine eigentlich nicht vorkommt, nächster See mit Zanderbestand wäre der Lanker See in Preetz, aus dem er warum auch immer wohl  die schwentine hoch zur mündung nach Kiel & dann in die Ostsee geschwommen sein muss. Ich sollte Lotto spielen.


----------



## Aardaaroth (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unser Fischlexikon: Fangbare Arten in Nord- und Ostsee*

Vor einem Monat eine Plötze in 7-8m Tiefe auf Wattwurm vor Kühlungsborn ^^ Hab auch nicht schlecht geguckt. :m 

So jetzt konnt ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben :vik:


----------

